# Dank Therapie – Diane Kruger wünscht sich Nachwuchs



## beachkini (8 Juli 2013)

​
*Seitdem Diane Kruger mit einem auffälligen Ring gesichtet wurde spekuliert die ganze Welt, ob sie und ihr Freund Joshua Jackson, 35, endlich verlobt sind. Von diesem Standpunkt aus wäre es ja nicht mehr so weit bis zum Nachwuchs. Doch die 36-Jährige plagten bis heute ganz schreckliche Vaterkomplexe, weshalb es ihr bislang so schwerfiel, sich fest zu binden, wie amerikanische Medien berichten.*

Ihrem Vater Hans, zu den sie schon seit mehr als 20 Jahren keinen richtigen Kontakt mehr hat, hat sie die Scheidung von ihrer Mutter nie verziehen. Ihr fehlte die Vaterfigur:

"Ich war mit vielen Männern zusammen, die viel älter waren als die Männer, mit denen ich hätte zusammen sein sollen.“ 

Und so scheiterte auch die Ehe mit Guillaume Canet (2001-2006). Anschließend erkannte Diane: "Ich war ein Idiot." Sie entschloss sich zu einer Psychotherapie.

Mit Jackson klappt es nun aber schon seit sieben Jahren. Den Fluch hat sie wohl dank Therapie besiegt. Selbst wenn es mal Krach gibt, hat Diane kein Problem damit, ihren Liebsten zu Paartherapie zu schleppen, denn sie findet, dass alle Beziehungen harte Arbeit bedeuten.

Und Nachwuchs wäre eben auch nicht schlecht: "Ich liebe Männer, liebe Josh. Ich möchte eine Familie.“ (ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Punisher (8 Juli 2013)

dann mal ab ins Bett


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Juli 2013)

Null Nachrichtenwert, aber trotzdem :thx:


----------

